# Robbing old computers



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, I have three or four computers that are heading for the scrap pile..what should I rob off of them? I am ignorant here, so any advice or suggestions would be helpful. I always read in threads about running power through computers or hacking things off of them. I would hate to find out I threw these computers away if they can be helpful at all in prop making. 
Help!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

cooling fans, LEDs, Power Supply+cable


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yep, what SuperCreep31 said. The power supplies are very useful. Most have various outputs (12V, 8V, 5V and 3.3V), all at pretty high amperage. Wiper motors love these supplies and you can run a ton of LEDs with them. And don't forget to wipe the hard drives, unless you want to be the latest YouTube sensation.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Agreed about the Power supplies, they can come in handy - and I have also found many uses for those small wires that run from the front of old ATX cases to the motherboard - the ones for the Power button, HD indicator light, etc.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

studiokraft said:


> Agreed about the Power supplies, they can come in handy - and I have also found many uses for those small wires that run from the front of old ATX cases to the motherboard - the ones for the Power button, HD indicator light, etc.


And the two-pin shunts.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey thanks so much forum peeps....I really wasn't kidding when I said I am ignorant. Can anyone provide a link to what these things look like so I will know it when I take the computer apart? Or PM me what they look like? I have a computer guy that does all our company stuff, if I told him the things you all have mentioned, would he know what I am talking about? Or is that a "haunter only" knowledge thing? I am not trying to be dense.....I just don't have a clue. And he(Steven, my computer guy) has already wiped these computers....I was going to put them to use as back ups, but he told me they were really too old to upgrade would cost nearly as much as a new one. Plus they are from our old rental company and I am not worried about any of that random stuff ending up on YouTube....B-O-R-I-N-G....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey P5!
Definitely save the power supply...unless its dead. It's located directly where the computers power cord plugs in. Just open the computer case and look for the metal box connecting the plug....that's the power supply. You should be able to remove the entire box with a couple screws mounted to the computer frame. Unplug the wires from it closest to the box.

There is a great tutorial that Scary Terry posted that shows pictures of how to use a computer power supply and what the wires do. I think his web address is www.scary-terry.com.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

What everyone else has said pretty much covers it. Although I would suggest that if your waste management company (one's who pick up your garbage) have a recycling program for old computers like what you have I would take them to that instead of just putting it in the regular garbage. 

We have a pretty good recycle area that our county has, and they recycle over 90% of the garbage that our city throws away. The other 10% goes to this huge burner outside of the city that burns medical waist and what's left. It's designed to take that waist and converts it into usable energy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just a big thank you for all the help! Wow, thank you so much pshort, Studiokraft, Otaku, SuperCreep31, Lunatic and Troll Wiz. I think with all the suggestions, links and PM's, that I finally got the picture. Suddenly everything comes shining through. You guys are really great, really helpful and just so freaking awesome. Honestly...some of the mysteries have been revealed to me. God, I just love this forum.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Do the computers still work? If so, keep one alive and Use Vsa to turn it into a prop controller. If not, then definetly save those disk drive ribbon cables!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

it's common knowledge! your IT guy will know exactly what you are talking bout!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Dr. Morbus and SuperCreep...I really don't have an IT guy...wel.....formally.......but Steven is a computer genius that does all our computer work at the body shop...networking...setting up new computers....he just kind of smiles when I ask him my idiotic questions....thanks again everyone!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here's some pics of computer parts...




























I know computers may seem complicated but they really aren't. Above is also a chart of different interface standards in case someone throws out tech terms.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks C! You are tops!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Befriend some folks at your local electronic supply shop. They are usually really eager to help people out and they are a wealth of quick-turnaround knowledge.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great parts chart Lord Homicide!

Hey, I don't see a SCSI terminator in there.....BWAAAA HA HA HA HA!
Oh god, that one killed at the computer convention last year..............................................hello...........anyone out there?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, a great chart there,maybe next time I wont get lost in there. Thanks


----------

